# I'm thinking of joining the Canadian Forces, however...



## RoyalCanadian1996 (11 Jun 2015)

I have an underlying lung disorder. I do NOT have Asthma, Bronchitis, Cystic Fibrosis, Tuberculosis... but my lung disorder IS chronic+genetic. I do NOT take antibiotics or inhalers, but I DO go through 15 mins of Physio Therapy for my lungs twice a day (no drug usage though). I was actually offered ODSP, but I declined, because I feel it's unfair to take from the Government when  I am perfectly capable of earning my own money. There are patients in far worse situations than me. I play American Football, Soccer, Basketball, all in all, I'm a quite active young woman and in my personal opinion, I'm healthy enough to join...however, that's not my decision to make. Having said that, I understand it would be foolish of me to sign up as a "soldier", I cannot guarantee the situation of my health, and thus forbid to put others lives in danger because of me, which is why I would never voluntarily accept an offer to be deployed. But what about administration? I can work in the background and offer myself full-time as a Resource Management Support Clerk, can I not? 

My question here is directed to persons of higher experience and rank, in your professional opinion, do you believe I may have a chance to gain admission into the CF, or am I just wasting my time? 

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2015)

A friendly warning:  posting the same question in more than one place can be considered spamming, something that's against the rules here (which I'm sure you've read).

The Zen of Army.ca:  all will be revealed, one way or another, if you post just once.

Of if you prefer haiku:
_Multiple same posts?
Spamming - not good for the threads.
Post once - all will come._

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## RoyalCanadian1996 (11 Jun 2015)

My apologies, I just want a quick answer so I can make up my mind whether to send in an application or not.


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (11 Jun 2015)

Good Day RoyalCanadian1996,

Welcome to the “Ask a CAF Recruiter” section. The members tagged as “CAF Recruiter” are official Canadian Armed Forces recruiters. They will identify themselves with their rank, first name and the Forces.ca avatar. In order to best answer questions, there are some rules that need to be adhered to.

This section is for persons who have questions about joining the Canadian Armed Forces, occupations, different enrolment programs, and prerequisites. Much of the information can be found at Forces.ca, or the Recruiting FAQ and wiki section of this site. *Before you ask a question, you should be searching the forum or the Forces.ca website for these answers.*

We will not answer questions about technical difficulties with the application process, or the website. We will not answer questions about difficulties contacting your recruiting centre or general inquires with regards to your current application or file. These questions can be asked here: http://forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73

Below is a link to one of the previously asked questions which contains the information to answer your question.   

http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/117797/post-1349397.html#msg1349397


----------



## RoyalCanadian1996 (11 Jun 2015)

Thankyou. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Loachman (11 Jun 2015)

RoyalCanadian1996 said:
			
		

> I have an underlying lung disorder. I do NOT have Asthma, Bronchitis, Cystic Fibrosis, Tuberculosis... but my lung disorder IS chronic+genetic. I do NOT take antibiotics or inhalers, but I DO go through 15 mins of Physio Therapy for my lungs twice a day (no drug usage though). I was actually offered ODSP, but I declined, because I feel it's unfair to take from the Government when  I am perfectly capable of earning my own money. There are patients in far worse situations than me. I play American Football, Soccer, Basketball, all in all, I'm a quite active young woman and in my personal opinion, I'm healthy enough to join...however, that's not my decision to make. Having said that, I understand it would be foolish of me to sign up as a "soldier", I cannot guarantee the situation of my health, and thus forbid to put others lives in danger because of me, which is why I would never voluntarily accept an offer to be deployed. But what about administration? I can work in the background and offer myself full-time as a Resource Management Support Clerk, can I not?
> 
> My question here is directed to persons of higher experience and rank, in your professional opinion, do you believe I may have a chance to gain admission into the CF, or am I just wasting my time?



Every member of the Regular and Reserve Force must be capable of deploying to austere environments, regardless of occupation, except for periods of recovery from illness or injury. There is no distinction between Infantryman or Resource Management Clerk in that regard.

That will limit you, as there are generally rather few physiotherapists hanging around FOBs in places such as Afghanistan.

While I seriously doubt that you would be enrolled, due to your condition, there is only one way to find out - apply. That is our standard response.

Should your application not be accepted, you may be eligible to serve as a Cadet Instructor Cadre Officer.

Another standard response: take some time to poke around the Site, read older threads, and take the Nifty-Neat Search Function for a spin.


----------



## RoyalCanadian1996 (11 Jun 2015)

I sincerely thank you, I really appreciate you taking the time out to respond and offer your insight. Thankyou once again.


----------



## Loachman (11 Jun 2015)

My pleasure, although I would prefer not to provide discouragement.

If you are interested in contributing as a CIC Officer, information should be available on this Site. I plan to do that myself, after I hit CRA (Compulsory Release Age).


----------

